# General > Literature >  Follow the Dove & The Brokem Horzion

## hippie

Read Follow the Dove, by Catherine M Byrne which I enjoyed so much,  couldnt wait to read  the sequel  The Broken Horizon , it was a brilliant read, I soon became Chrissie and just couldnt put it down.  I was so drawn to the characters  of this book and Catherine described the colour and feel of the area brilliantly.
Any more in the making?

----------


## katarina

third one coming along as we speak!

----------


## Beat Bug

Me too, can't wait fir the next one!

----------


## katarina

Thank you guys.  Comments like that keep me writing about the residents of Raumsey!

----------

